# Lost: 3 Paddles at Radium



## saintjobe (Feb 7, 2005)

Lost a blue/red Lightning, a green Carlisle, and a yellow/black Carlisle (3 paddles) at Radium on the Colorado on Oct. 9th. If anyone finds them I'd be so appreciative to get them back. Please call Tim at 720 339 7100. Thanks so much!


----------

